# Quicktime Events or not?



## JMAA (Jan 24, 2011)

My opinion:
As long as they have a good use in the game, they're ok. Otherwise, not.
I mean, having to restart the entire level if you fail a Quicktime event is entirely wrong for example.


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

to hell with quicktime events
[i don't go to tupperware parties either]


----------



## Lobar (Jan 24, 2011)

QTEs should be used sparingly to keep gameplay from becoming monotonous, and the penalty for failing them should just be some hard combat instead or missing an item or something.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2011)

Good quicktime event: Press B to avoid taking some damage

Bad quicktime event: Press  R2+Start, Down, Up not to FUCKING DIE INSTANTLY


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Good quicktime event: Press B to avoid taking some damage
> 
> Bad quicktime event: Press  R2+Start, Down, Up not to FUCKING DIE INSTANTLY


 Most quicktime events: Mash X to not die


----------



## Lobar (Jan 24, 2011)

Love! said:


> Most quicktime events: Mash X to not die


 
There are no continues, my friend.  Don't even think about using auto-fire, or I'll know.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 24, 2011)

All games should use quick time events, especially when they're thrown in without warning. QTE in strategy games? Quick time event to launch nuke. Missed a button? Too bad. =C


----------



## Waffles (Jan 24, 2011)

There should be a few in games. But for games like Heavy Rain, it uses QTE perfectly.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 24, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> All games should use quick time events, especially when they're thrown in without warning. QTE in strategy games? Quick time event to launch nuke. Missed a button? Too bad. =C


 Your trolling right?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Your trolling right?


 
100% sarcastic.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2011)

Eh.

QTEs can be used in any manner in games, I don't really care about how they're used.

However, I do appreciate if they only pop up every once and a while. They tend to break the flow of the gameplay.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Good quicktime event: Press B to avoid taking some damage
> 
> Bad quicktime event: Press  R2+Start, Down, Up not to FUCKING DIE INSTANTLY


 
This ^

It's good to have quicktime events, but not the kind that seriously fuck you up if you mess up. If you get it wrong, you should receive a pretty normal hit, or take longer when trying to do something. Like dodging baddies during combat in Resident Evil 4/5 or setting up bombs in COD 3.

Chainsaw duels in Gears 2 is a fun kind of quicktime event, if you ask me. Although exploitable (autofire controllers?) really, multiplayer quicktime events take a lot of thinking and balancing to pull off correctly in the game's development.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2011)

I HATE quick-time events, especially games based heavily upon them.

What's equally as terrible, are the games that sporadically/inconsistently use it. 

Though I hate them altogether.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

I like quicktime events when they're not so blatant. Take the old N64 Zelda games - press B (or whatever) right before you hit the ground to roll and not take falling damage. Positive reward, not necessary to accomplish something, and they don't rub it in your face while yelling "LOOK HOW INNOVATIVE WE ARE".


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 24, 2011)

The only game that has ever made quicktime events a good thing is Heavy Rain.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> The only game that has ever made quicktime events a good thing is Heavy Rain.


 
This'd with the hammer of thor. A game where people don't have any room to bitch about PvP balance and "Do this thing wrong and get a game over and try again." Even if you muck up a quicktime event on Heavy Rain, something of interest is still gonna happen.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember the first time I played RE4.  I thought I could relax during the cut scenes.  Little did I know, the quick time events were hiding around the corner. Died once or twice before I learned my lesson and paid attention.  It did spice up some of the boss fights tho.


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

All I know is that Dante's Inferno QTEs felt repetitive, depending on what creep you're dealing with. There's not much a variation on normal monsters.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 25, 2011)

JMAA said:


> All I know is that Dante's Inferno QTEs felt repetitive, depending on what creep you're dealing with. There's not much a variation on normal monsters.


 
They tried to be god of war, and they made the mistake if doing the already awful QTEs worse.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 25, 2011)

Quicktime events are so 2005....  Seriously, you talk about the most over-used staple in action games.  I can't even enjoy their cinematics, my eyes are too focused on what button to press so that I don't get raped by the big bad monster.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 25, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> The only game that has ever made quicktime events a good thing is Heavy Rain.


 
That's simply because *Heavy Rain* doesn't relentlessly punish you for screwing up.  It rewards you with a different story path.  ^__^


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They tried to be god of war, and they made the mistake if doing the already awful QTEs worse.


 What's curious is that the QTEs when absolving/punishing monsters actually makes the rest of enemies stare at you without attacking.

Blam. Because everything just owns the game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 25, 2011)

DragonRift said:


> That's simply because *Heavy Rain* doesn't relentlessly punish you for screwing up.  It rewards you with a different story path.  ^__^


 
This also. I actually failed a quick time event, but upon failing it, everything turned out better!



Spoiler



it was when you're in that dusty apartment and you're about to shoot this guy who has a crucifix (but you assume first that he has a weapon, before you see what he's actually holding.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 25, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> The only game that has ever made quicktime events a good thing is Heavy Rain.


 
Yeah, too bad it got everything else wrong. :V

Anyway, on topic, QTEs are OK when they're used in actual gameplay and it's more of a way to do extra damage or avoid. Bayonetta's a good example of QTEs both done well and poorly.

Rapidly mashing a button to win a magic fistfight with your evil twin? Awesome.

Hitting a button at the exact right time to jump onto a rocket on pain of death? No. Bad.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on how they're done.

I couldn't get into Castlevania Lords of Shadow at all because EVERYTHING was a quicktime event. Even things which I should've been able to do myself. I don't want to do a quicktime event after grabbing an enemy, I grabbed them, so I should be rewarded for it, but if I fail the quicktime event, I take damage. They're near death anyway, I could just hit them myself a few times, what's the point in grabbing enemies?

Deadly Premonition had some pretty fun quicktime events though, aside from nearly destroying my left stick, I found they helped build up tension and were used pretty sparingly. Most of them were to avoid some damage instead of ONE HIT DEATHS, the ones which were one hit deaths gave you two attempts before actually killing you. Could've really done without needing so much left stick smashing though. :c


----------

